
Ask HN: Good documentaries for children - Smrchy
My daughter is 5 and interested in everything about the universe, the creation of life, dinosaurs, space flight, middle ages, castles etc.  Just about everything.<p>I would love to show her some good documentaries about those topics but are having a hard time finding the good ones. Can anyone recommend some suited for children?<p>Thank you and sorry if this has been asked before.
======
amirouche
Vikidia has an english version, it's for 8-13 children though
[https://en.vikidia.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://en.vikidia.org/wiki/Main_Page)

------
gus_massa
Not exactly documentaries, but you can try the Beakman's Word show
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=beakman%27s+wor...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=beakman%27s+world)

